# Orion 1200D



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

eBay link: http://r.ebay.com/VwNGzg

Price: $250

Gordon Taylor - of Genesis - recently refurbished this Orion with new capacitors, giving it a new lease on life, and putting out 1463 watts @ 1 ohm.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

SOLD!!!


----------

